# New substrate for Osaka ;>



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey - I think I may have stumbled across a new type of substrate for folks like me who want to keep their tanks barebottom.......MOSS BALLS. Tons and tons of moss balls (recognize them all, Chris!). The crazy thing is sometimes when I'm watching the tank, I see them start to move and bounce up and down only to find an angel has snuck under them looking for food!!

The blue angels are getting BIG and they are scrapping all the time. The Peruvians are getting sick and tired of them . And talk about EAT. These things make my wild discus look anorexic. These blue angels were obviously from a very good batch. I've had some before that were quite sickly and weak - not these guys.




































































































In case you noticed, the CO2 is only for looks....I hooked it up last night and so far it's only cooking. I'm going to give it one more chance.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking tank Shelley. Be careful with the DIY CO2, as the bubble can be a little unpredictable, but likely not an issue in a bigger tank like this one.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

looks great shelley. those r some chubby angels.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Kathie: Can you see the mermaid?!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice looking tank Shelley. Be careful with the DIY CO2, as the bubble can be a little unpredictable, but likely not an issue in a bigger tank like this one.


Thanks, Gary. I don't know why I'm even bothering. It was pretty nasty and stinky the last time I set it up. I'm just a glutton for punishment


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just skip it and dose a little Metricide instead.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Just skip it and dose a little Metricide instead.


Done! That was easy


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Are u using any fertz ? Nice colour from the hygro!! Wider what your doing to get it so nice very pretty angels deary!!! Cladafora moss balls won't like metricide or excell from why i have read tell me different if to are using it, as they are alage .


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Are u using any fertz ? Nice colour from the hygro!! Wider what your doing to get it so nice very pretty angels deary!!! Cladafora moss balls won't like metricide or excell from why i have read tell me different if to are using it, as they are alage .


Think it's due to all the natural fertz from 17 angels, 9 plecos and 35 dario darios  !!!! Haven't been adding anything.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice balls......and angel fish.


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

neat looking tank and awesome angels!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> Nice balls......and angel fish.





jm. said:


> neat looking tank and awesome angels!


Thanks, folks


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful angels Shelley


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Done! That was easy


Sometimes it's just easier to keep it simpler. With the load on that tank and not excessive lighting, a little Excel/Metricide 3x a week should keep all the plants happy and the algae away.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Gary. I've got Excel and Joseph gave me TONS of liquid fertilizers so I'll try them in the Osaka. Took the CO2 off last night. It's a neat little tank; sorry I didn't get its big brother when it was up for sale recently


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i love those angels ..

i was in fraser today and they had a ton more , all types , maybe should take a peek ?>..lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> i love those angels ..
> 
> i was in fraser today and they had a ton more , all types , maybe should take a peek ?>..lol


Have to wait for these to pair up so I can off load the duds. I've gotten some very beautiful angels from Fraser before; they certainly get some nice ones. Did you manage to leave empty handed, or.....????


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Embersmom said:


> Have to wait for these to pair up so I can off load the duds. I've gotten some very beautiful angels from Fraser before; they certainly get some nice ones. Did you manage to leave empty handed, or.....????


no never , i get my superworms from there ..

plus i am trying to off load the disto i got from him , its way to mean for my loaches .. so off he goes 

ya the angels look real nice there ..


----------

